# Question about gas line



## SERVICEPLUM (Nov 21, 2013)

Hey guys had a quick question, have you ever worked on 2 inch OD galvanized? Called around to many places today and everyone I spoke with never herd of galvanized in OD since it is always ID. Had the gas company shut off customers meter due to leak on line. Can not find anyone with nipples in 2 inch OD or dresser couplings. Any ideas on where to locate?

Thanks guys


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

SERVICEPLUM said:


> Hey guys had a quick question, have you ever worked on 2 inch OD galvanized? Called around to many places today and everyone I spoke with never herd of galvanized in OD since it is always ID. Had the gas company shut off customers meter due to leak on line. Can not find anyone with nipples in 2 inch OD or dresser couplings. Any ideas on where to locate?
> 
> Thanks guys


Are you a licensed plumber or gas fitter??


----------



## SERVICEPLUM (Nov 21, 2013)

Yes i am


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Me thinks he's looking at 1 1/2" pipe which the OD is 1.900


----------



## SERVICEPLUM (Nov 21, 2013)

No sir the actual OD of the pipe is exactly 2"


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I've never seen or heard of 2" OD galvanized or black that would be used for NG. 

Was the leak on this so called 2" OD sir?

Wait, a dresser coupling on gas? No no


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Me thinks he can't read a tape

The tolerance on pipe OD is +1/64 (.0156)inch, -1/32 (.0312)inch.

http://academic.evergreen.edu/projects/biophysics/technotes/fabric/pipe.htm


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> Me thinks he can't read a tape The tolerance on pipe OD is +1/64 (.0156)inch, -1/32 (.0312)inch. http://academic.evergreen.edu/projects/biophysics/technotes/fabric/pipe.htm


I wonder if someone piped fence pipe in there


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

MTDUNN said:


> I wonder if someone piped fence pipe in there


Or vehicle exhaust piping... That's the only true 2" OD your going to get.

My question is did he try to screw different size fittings on before he went to calling around...


----------



## SERVICEPLUM (Nov 21, 2013)

Ok yes that is correct I can not read a tape measure. I guess this site is more for trying to bash people and not offer help!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

SERVICEPLUM said:


> Ok yes that is correct I can not read a tape measure. I guess this site is more for trying to bash people and not offer help!


Get use to it, rookie,.. I've been bashed plenty in the 1st thousand posts..


----------



## SERVICEPLUM (Nov 21, 2013)

Ha! Guess you got to stick around for a while and show everyone your not a moron !!!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

SERVICEPLUM said:


> Ha! Guess you got to stick around for a while and show everyone your not a moron !!!


Like the trade we hold so dear, the PZ is not for the faint of heart.


----------



## SERVICEPLUM (Nov 21, 2013)

Don't got to explain I understand!! There are many people that say there a "plumber" but don't know how do a dam thing!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I asked you a legitimate question if you tried to screw any fittings on the pipe in question. If it was connected before the gas company disconnected it what was it connected to?

If you look at NPS sizing charts there is no OD of EXACTLY 2"


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Was the leak on this so called 2" OD? Not hard to answer. If is is, we might be able to set you right.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Wait, a dresser coupling on gas? No no

^^^^ this, dresser coupling on gas!? C'mon man you should know better than that wow.


----------



## SERVICEPLUM (Nov 21, 2013)

This is FL buddy!!! Florida natural gas, the supplier for all gas use dresser couplings


----------



## SERVICEPLUM (Nov 21, 2013)

As you can tell I am not blind! Also can read a tape! It is 2" OD


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

SERVICEPLUM said:


> Ha! Guess you got to stick around for a while and show everyone your not a moron !!!


rj needs to stick around a lot longer than he planned on!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## PathMaker (May 10, 2013)

SERVICEPLUM said:


> As you can tell I am not blind! Also can read a tape! It is 2" OD


Quick! somebody get that man a folding ruler!!:smartass:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

SERVICEPLUM said:


> As you can tell I am not blind! Also can read a tape! It is 2" OD


What Homie at home depot say??


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PathMaker said:


> Quick! somebody get that man a folding ruler!!:smartass:


U beat me to it...lol


----------



## SERVICEPLUM (Nov 21, 2013)

Ok anyone have any info? Since RJ doesn't know !! I figured he would since he's such a big shot in here!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

SERVICEPLUM said:


> Ok anyone have any info? Since RJ doesn't know !! I figured he would since he's such a big shot in here!


Fence post pipe..


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

SERVICEPLUM said:


> This is FL buddy!!! Florida natural gas, the supplier for all gas use dresser couplings


You're not holding it center. Gonna add a little bit when you do from the look of the picture. I use a spud wrench or crescent wrench to act as a caliper then use the tape measure to measure the wrench opening.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

you can't look at the fitting that pipe was connected to?


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Go to your local hardware store. Measure fence pipe, then measure gas pipe. 

I'm not being mean. Gas piping is serious business.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Rookie, get a piece of string and wrap it around end to end.. tell us how long is it?


----------



## SERVICEPLUM (Nov 21, 2013)

I did look up fence posting, it is the exact size. I will be taking a ride over to check it out tomorrow. At least if it does come back as fence post they have the money to reduce the hole property!!!!!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

SERVICEPLUM said:


> I did look up fence posting, it is the exact size. I will be taking a ride over to check it out tomorrow. At least if it does come back as fence post they have the money to reduce the hole property!!!!!!


Whf???? Is he a plumber? Pipefitter?? 2nd gen??? I'm getting doubt here...


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I dunno, but if people pipe gas with fence pipe, someone's gonna get killed


----------



## SERVICEPLUM (Nov 21, 2013)

MTDUNN said:


> I dunno, but if people pipe gas with fence pipe, someone's gonna get killed


You are correct look up the sizing it matches. I contacted over 15 different suppliers today with this and no one ever seen it before


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

How did they make a connection to a fitting if it's fence post?


----------



## SERVICEPLUM (Nov 21, 2013)

If I new for sure I wouldn't be in here asking if anyone has ever ran into this before


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Christ does no one own an o.d. tape measure???


----------



## SERVICEPLUM (Nov 21, 2013)

I brought the nipple to a gas supply house they have never seen something like it


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> How did they make a connection to a fitting if it's fence post?


 They cranked the pizzed down on the dressler coulpings and still leaks... morons.. how did it passed in first place???? Unless it a new service he's doing?


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

In NY, NYSEG gas uses dressers all the time


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

incarnatopnh said:


> In NY, NYSEG gas uses dressers all the time


Yes, proper size and limited lateral movement..


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

incarnatopnh said:


> Christ does no one own an o.d. tape measure???


what the hell is that?


----------



## SERVICEPLUM (Nov 21, 2013)

Not a new service. Do not low how they got a inspection. It is is in Palm Beach very serious on plumbing code.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> what the hell is that?


This 
U wrap it around the pipe. It tells u the o d to the 100th of an inch. Great if using Mj fittings or himax couplings 
This is the exact one I have in the truck


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

....


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Geez instead of trying to Mach a pipe size that nobody has just replace it. If you work on it and something happens later its your fault. There is some odd ball size pipes from the past but most have been eliminated. I know of 21/4 ID and 7 in are two. Copper has had 31/2in but in all cases if you find this you still have the same outcome there is no fittings so you simply need to replace it.


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

SERVICEPLUM said:


> As you can tell I am not blind! Also can read a tape! It is 2" OD


 You're not!!??  You can!!?? It is!!??


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Looks like you need a new tape measure to me.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

The proper way to measure that with a tape is to hold the 1" mark on the edges and read down from it. It prob read 2 15/16". Usei g the clip on the end of tape is wrong. It moves around and will make your measurement to long


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

It is also bent inward if it's a plumber using it.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

That pipe could be threaded to match our normal thread size, like someone else posted . TEST THE DAMN threads or fittings the pipe is attached to.


----------



## SERVICEPLUM (Nov 21, 2013)

Already did 1 1/2 to small 2 inch to big


----------



## SERVICEPLUM (Nov 21, 2013)

I did TEST THE DAM threads 1 1/2 to small 2 inch to big


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ooo a bit testy this morning lol


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

You probably have as much time in the research that you could be done with it already.


----------



## SERVICEPLUM (Nov 21, 2013)

Yes you are correct I have no time in research ha


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

SERVICEPLUM said:


> Yes you are correct I have no time in research ha


And plently of time to be an idiot with the pros here...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> And plently of time to be an idiot with the pros here...


Sit RJ, sit. :laughing: :jester:


----------



## SERVICEPLUM (Nov 21, 2013)

Hey RJ !!! You are far from a pro....Figured it out its 1 1/2 but a different schedule causing it to be 1/4 in thicker in diameter... with a mechanical coupling could get seals over the pipe with grease... So will use standard 1 1/2 galv into meter!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

SERVICEPLUM said:


> Hey RJ !!! You are far from a pro....Figured it out its 1 1/2 but a different schedule causing it to be 1/4 in thicker in diameter... with a mechanical coupling could get seals over the pipe with grease... So will use standard 1 1/2 galv into meter!


I already as well all others here already knew that... its you that we are having fun with...


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

SERVICEPLUM said:


> Hey RJ !!! You are far from a pro....Figured it out its 1 1/2 but a different schedule causing it to be 1/4 in thicker in diameter... with a mechanical coupling could get seals over the pipe with grease... So will use standard 1 1/2 galv into meter!


So after 4 pages, I answered your question on post 4 and told you it was 1 1/2. I also told you plus or minus on the tolerance and posted a link to NPS sizing charts up to 8" pipe, with all the schedules listed...

And you tell us we don't know anything?

Too service manager my white arse.

You also still can't read a tape... Maybe if you would invest in one that didn't have all the increments in between inches and actually knew how to read them you wouldn't have posted this question and made yourself look like a fool..


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Doesn't sound like any fence post I ever saw. If it is standard pipe, schedule changes affect the i.d. and wall thickness...not the o.d.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Doesn't sound like any fence post I ever saw. If it is standard pipe, schedule changes affect the i.d. and wall thickness...not the o.d.


Learn something here, Serviceplum?? Don't remove your dunce hat ,yet..


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Doesn't sound like any fence post I ever saw. If it is standard pipe, schedule changes affect the i.d. and wall thickness...not the o.d.


He can't read a tape!!


----------



## plumber78 (Nov 14, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Doesn't sound like any fence post I ever saw. If it is standard pipe, schedule changes affect the i.d. and wall thickness...not the o.d.


I like that caliper...I might have to get one of them. Actually, I am surprised we don't have one already.


----------



## SERVICEPLUM (Nov 21, 2013)

You can think whatever you would like tough guy... Was here for ideas not to deal with a person like urself... Everyone is a rookie To you fools.. Witch is ok I am not here to prove to you what I know or that I am a service manager.. I can gve too ****s if you think different!!! Enjoy your horrible life sitting behind a computer thinking your some type of tough guy


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

SERVICEPLUM said:


> You can think whatever you would like tough guy... Was here for ideas not to deal with a person like urself... Everyone is a rookie To you fools.. Witch is ok I am not here to prove to you what I know or that I am a service manager.. I can gve too ****s if you think different!!! Enjoy your horrible life sitting behind a computer thinking your some type of tough guy


Witch person is this message directs to???


----------



## plumber78 (Nov 14, 2013)

For someone that doesn't care....


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

You could have saved yourself a lot of grief by reading the ID of the pipe instead of the OD and looking like a newbie!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

SERVICEPLUM said:


> You can think whatever you would like tough guy... Was here for ideas not to deal with a person like urself... Everyone is a rookie To you fools.. Witch is ok I am not here to prove to you what I know or that I am a service manager.. I can gve too ****s if you think different!!! Enjoy your horrible life sitting behind a computer thinking your some type of tough guy


This tough guy can read a tape and actually listen to advice when its givin to him...

Ill guess that 99% of us don't sit behind a computer all day..

We just know a fool that can't read a tape when he post a picture of a piece and we tell him what size it is and he says we are wrong...

My horrible life consists of hunting all weekend, not calling around asking for 2" OD pipe that has never been made


----------



## SERVICEPLUM (Nov 21, 2013)

Since I'm such a newbie!!' The ID does not do **** if the ID is a odd size but ok whatever you say mr noitall!


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

SERVICEPLUM said:


> Since I'm such a newbie!!' The ID does not do **** if the ID is a odd size but ok whatever you say mr noitall!


grow up the pipe is sized by the ID you moron if you don't know that you need to go back and work at McDonalds flipping freakin burgers!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

wyrickmech said:


> grow up the pipe is sized by the ID you moron if you don't know that you need to go back and work at McDonalds flipping freakin burgers!


If he can't size pipe correctly he dam sure want make it long as top service manager


----------



## SERVICEPLUM (Nov 21, 2013)

Yes everyone knows it's by ID MORON!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

SERVICEPLUM said:


> Yes everyone knows it's by ID MORON!!


Whatever you say, Jnosh


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------

